# Support GSD rescue thru online shopping



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

A local business owner in southern CA has created a website where you can shop for your dog while supporting area GSD rescues. Every sale on the site results in a donation being made to an area rescue organization.

The website is www.saveagsd.com

I don't know what was involved in creating the site, but I would imagine that similar sites could be established for other regions across the nation.

Pretty cool - check it out!


----------

